# Ambers june haircut



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Amber was over for anouther hair cut. 



















































check out how dinky she is next to my girls.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, she looks so depressed in the first photos, like she really doesn't want to be there. And then she looks so pleased with herself afterwards! What a sweetheart! Good cut too, as always x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol the only reason she was happy in the after photos was because my brother was their, its was like save me form the nasty lady. 


she realy flipped out on the table, but she was badly matted on her legs. i had to restrain her more than i had to before. poor girl, but she has forgiven me. 


saw he lastnight at class, now that her coat has settled down i can see all the wee bits i missed and i didnt take the clippers close enought on her lefs side. so she is a little longer on that side round her hip.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful...hope our Amber looks as pretty when she grows up!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job! Beautiful colour too ...... but you probably didn't have much to do with that!!

Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and like you say tiny compared to your girls - I think Betty would like tiny too though!!! Amber is a lovely colour! Delta looks so grown up now too sat next to Amber!

x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done, an excellent job!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this was Echo, Delta and Amber in December 2010











compared to now lol







[/QUOTE]


----------

